# been stupid



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I am 34wks +2 days and today I did something silly. I was eating, when  something tasted funny, looked and saw it was a jelly like thing, well my first reaction was to throw it up, so I tried to make my self sick, but it really hurt the top of my bump, so I stopped, but I now got a pain in my upper bump, my upper back and round both sides. Have I hurt my baby? she has been moving around a lot since, I think I agitated her. I just didn't think, just wanted to get rid of what was in my mouth. I told DH, who is not happy with me.
feel like such a idiot.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you have done nothing that will have harmed your baby in any way. The pains you are feeling are probably pulled muscles from retching, and I would expect that she's been moving so much as you are feeling so stressed, and those hormones are being passed through to her. Please don't worry, you won't have harmed her at all,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

